# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  مشاهده تغييرات در اطلاعات يك ركورد

## بانوآفتاب

سلام 
آيا روشي هست توي sql كه بشه تمام اتفاقاتي كه براي يك ركورد مي افتد را فهميد، منظورم update هايي هست كه انجام ميشه، يك log ازش نگهداري ميشه كه در چه زماني update شده و مقادير قبل از update چي بودن؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر از نسخه 2000 استفاده میکنید باید یک جدول طراحی کرده و هنگامی که کاربر میخواهد تغییراتی انجام دهد خودتان زحمت Log اونو بکشید.
اگر از نسخه 2008 استفاده میکنید میتوانید از CDC یا Change Data Capture استفاده کنید.
این ویدئو و این سایت توضیحات کاملی در این زمینه داده اند.

----------

